# Quvi error



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 11, 2010)

```
cclive -f best http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJO5HU_7_1w
fetch config ...done.
verify video link ...error: libquvi: server response code 404 (conncode=0)
```
Somewhere I read about a bug on quvi?
Any idea what's going on?


----------



## aragon (Dec 12, 2010)

I recently noticed this too.  I'm guessing YouTube have changed something and quvi needs to be updated as a result...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2010)

Quite possibly. Lots of plug-in/extension developers complain routinely about YouTube changing something without advance warning, breaking all sorts of things.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Dec 13, 2010)

Today we have a new quvi update. Now cclive works fine 
Solved


----------

